# Aquaclear 110 leveling device issue



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I recently went to my basement to feed my fish in my 55 gal with both AC 70 and AC 110 filters and I noticed that the AC 110 was not sitting properly on the back of the tank. I soon found that the small plastic leveling device had fallen off. For such a large filter this seems an inadequate part to level this filter - are there any better DIY or other solutions? Thanks to all responding members. :fish10:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A block of wood the right thickness will work(probly aout 1").


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks coralbandit. Somehow did not think of that. After reading your reply I searched my tool / supply area and found some wood shims left by our contractor which when added certainly take the strain off that little piece of plastic - thanks again. JR


----------

